# Crystal Beach 9-8-14



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Went out today hit the surf about 6am the water was like glass, no seaweed, wind was from the north, and the water was CLEAR! I couldn't ask for a better day I hooked up with a large bull red right off the bat with my 30 penn then I started tossing my small spinner for trout it had 13lb mono with a spoon the reel started screaming after a good fight I finally caught a nice Jack Crevalle. Then several Spanish mack and specks. Any advice on larger bull reds?


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

And another


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

And my new rack! It worked great.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice fish.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Red and Jack. Did you save the Jack for Shark bait?


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

live horse mullet will get you bullreds


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I just want your truck !!!!!*


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fark that makes me jealous , nice trip!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice job on those fish, i like the new rack on your truck!!
How long is that rod?


----------



## bigflats (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I'm jealous. A big jack crevalle is on my wish list. I never catch anythin cool in the surf, just dink trout. Never even landed a smack. Nice wheels, too!!


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice report! Good looking rig too


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

who built the rack?


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

troutless said:


> Nice job on those fish, i like the new rack on your truck!!
> How long is that rod?


I wanna say seven foot


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments on the rig! I'll be back out next Wednesday the 17 to try my luck again!!


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

troutless said:


> Nice Red and Jack. Did you save the Jack for Shark bait?


No I let him go. I should've I haven't caught a shark on the surf yet!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

If you pick another day like that, play the Lotto!


----------



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

is that beach pretty vehicle friendly, or is a 4x4 pretty much what is needed to ensure not getting stuck out there?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

djnimbus said:


> is that beach pretty vehicle friendly, or is a 4x4 pretty much what is needed to ensure not getting stuck out there?


It is 2wd friendly. Just use common sense and stay on the packed sand.


----------

